# OEM Clarion CDC605 vs CDC635



## Dan53 (Jan 5, 2005)

My 605 is just plain shot. I spent a couple hours taking it apart so far that I could hold the lense in my hand and clean it, put it back together, and it still won't read a disc. But I digress, my real question if I replace it with a 635, will it be 100% compatible with my existing head unit, changer control, etc? Can I plug it in and be set to go? Also, is the 635 much better than the 605, and how? Thanks a bunch.
Dan


----------

